# Kinked tail, opinions please?



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi all, the day Bentley came home I noticed a lump under his tail. It is the size of a pea and about an inch down from the base of his tail. I mentioned it to the breeder right away. Since it doesn’t seem to bother him, we agreed to wait and see what the vet said when I brought him in for his needles. 
We took him to the vet on Tuesday. He isn’t sure what the lump is, he wants to keep an eye on it for now. He thinks it’s genetic or caused by trauma. As we were leaving, another vet stopped to say hi to Bentley and asked what was going on with his kinked tail. She said the name of what she thought it was (I don’t remember it) and said it is most likely cause by a trauma of some kind. Has anyone ever seen this? We go back to the vet on April 16th.


----------



## Ashley P (Feb 23, 2018)

My sister has a chihuahua, and when we lived with my mom, my mom accidentally shut the bedroom door on her tail and that’s what it kinda looks like! Without the lump though.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

A non neutered dog can get those bumps on the tail. I cant think of what they are called.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Bumping up... hopefully I get get some advice?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your boy is such a doll........ 

Here is a thread that may be helpful-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/402538-puppy-tail-kink.html


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks, I feel a better with the kink after reading that. I think I am more concerned about the lump. It’s the size of a pea and hard. It doesn’t bother him at all when we touch it.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Zoeys mom said:


> Thanks, I feel a better with the kink after reading that. I think I am more concerned about the lump. It’s the size of a pea and hard. It doesn’t bother him at all when we touch it.


Where is the lump relative to the kink in the tail? Is it deep in the tissue or just under the skin and moveable? If the lump is at the same place where the tail is kinked, it might be related to whatever is causing the kink, such as a callus from a broken bone, or part of a hemivertebra that you are feeling. Or some other kind of lump (cyst, growth etc). 

It's good your vet has seen it, so you guys can keep track of its size etc, see if it is changing in any way. You can always have it biopsied if there are any concern. 

Lumps and bumps often cause worry in dogs--Piper has two little lumps on the top of her head that popped up when she was about 4 months old. I was really anxious about it. We biopsied them: benign keratin cysts. She still has them--just give her a little character


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> Where is the lump relative to the kink in the tail? Is it deep in the tissue or just under the skin and moveable? If the lump is at the same place where the tail is kinked, it might be related to whatever is causing the kink, such as a callus from a broken bone, or part of a hemivertebra that you are feeling. Or some other kind of lump (cyst, growth etc).
> 
> It's good your vet has seen it, so you guys can keep track of its size etc, see if it is changing in any way. You can always have it biopsied if there are any concern.
> 
> Lumps and bumps often cause worry in dogs--Piper has two little lumps on the top of her head that popped up when she was about 4 months old. I was really anxious about it. We biopsied them: benign keratin cysts. She still has them--just give her a little character


The lump is at the same place the tail is kinked. It feels like a hard pea. It sticks out but it feels like it is in the tissue. It is not moveable at all, it is firmly in place. This lump has been there since we brought him home from the breeders and it has grown in size. But so has he. 

I’m hoping the vet can give me more guidance when I go back on the 16th for his next immunization. 

Thank you for the reply. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Our Max had a crooked tail from the time we got him at 11 weeks old. However, there was no lump. Even with the crooked tail, he turned out okay.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

Our 8 year old boy has very much the same thing pretty much his whole life. We have never had it biopsied and that vet has not expressed much concern. He has only told us to watch it for changes.


----------



## GoldensOldie (Apr 23, 2017)

My 10 month old, Dax, has a bony lump on the bottom of his tail.... about 1/3 down. The vet has no clue, thinks it might be a bone spur. It showed up when he was around 3 months. It seems to bother him sometimes, but the vet isn't concerned.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Tail kinks are either hereditary OR they are the result of trauma.

There's nothing wrong with them. 

In the case of them possibly being hereditary (if more than one puppy in a litter has kinks, I guess?) - there is a caution to not breed dogs if they have kinks. That's it.

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

